# COTM 2015 - January - Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

_*This is something I've been planning for about 6 months. I see another similar thread started but mine is a little more like the Saturday Symphonies. I've already got about 10 years planned out (if there is enough interest to keep it going that long). There will be both popular and lesser known composers. It won't just feature the big names.*_

Each month I plan on posting a "*Composer Of The Month*".

The Composer is chosen by the "Month" of their Birthday.

The idea is simple:

_*Whenever you listen to a recording by that composer during the given month, I want you to post it here!*_ (There's been mention of how quickly the "Current Listening" thread has grown again so perhaps save a few posts there and post them here when you listen to the chosen composer of the month.)

Pick a work you haven't heard before, or a recording you haven't heard. If you've heard all the composer's works, pick an old favorite. You can listen as much as you want. You can listen to 10 works a day, 1 work a day, 1 work each week, etc., whatever you choose.

The idea is to give a little extra attention to a composer each month for all they gave us in their lifetime, as well as perhaps the discovery of something you've never heard from them before.

So, now I give you the:
*
Composer Of The Month*
*
January 2015*
*
Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart 
**
View attachment 60028


Born: January 27th 1756
Died: December 5th 1791*

Post what recording you are listening to giving details of Orchestra / Conductor / Chorus / Soloists etc - Enjoy!


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

I might as well start it off...

I'm currently listening to:

*Symphony No. 40*

View attachment 60029


Sir Neville Marriner/Academy Of St. Martin-In-The-Fields


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

How about a CD I bought, but only half listened to once.










I will dig this one out for another go.


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

Good wholesome fun RDB! I will reference the K-list and see if I can find something that I have missed out on previously, when I had my "discover Mozart" in the late eighties I checked of each Köchel number in the catalogue, used Folke H. Törnblom's annotated book on Mozart!

Cheers / ptr


----------



## D Smith (Sep 13, 2014)

I thought I might as well post this here as Saturday Symphony this week is Mozart's Haffner. The Marriner set has been my go to version for years and I still prefer him to most others I've heard. I like this idea and will gladly celebrate Mozart's birth month with extra listening!


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I'll go a little off the beaten track and play some of his lesser-known sacred works:


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

I think this is a great idea, and wish I had thought of this for the other composer of the month thread. If I had known you were planning this I would not have suggested my idea.
If you look in the original thread I started regarding composer the month I did compile a list of the classic and contemporary nominations in one of the last posts. I simply planned to take the next one on each list per month. 
I note you are going by month of birth so it may help us to avoid both picking the same composer at the same time or on adjacent months.


----------



## D Smith (Sep 13, 2014)

Sabine Meyer and friends perform chamber works for clarinet by Mozart. This is an absolutely delightful set. Meyer and her associates play beautifully and Mozart's music never fails to cheer me up.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

W.A. Mozart Complete Keyboard Concertos
Jos van Immerseel, fortepiano
Anima Eterna

Highly recommended. Fine HIP!!


----------



## MoonlightSonata (Mar 29, 2014)

realdealblues said:


> I might as well start it off...
> 
> I'm currently listening to:
> 
> ...


My single favourite Mozart recording ever!


----------



## poconoron (Oct 26, 2011)

Great "alternative" Mozart listening:

http://www.amazon.com/Mozart-Complete-Masonic-Various-artists/dp/B001F9TXVC/ref=sr_1_2?s=music&ie=UTF8&qid=1420250205&sr=1-2&keywords=mozart+masonic


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

I have four version of The Magic Flute that I am encoding right now so I can listen to... it's my favorite second opera after Parsifal honestly. Reflects my innate philosophy of life.


----------



## ProudSquire (Nov 30, 2011)

The great quintets. If there's a better a recording out there, I have not heard yet!









:tiphat:


----------



## Giordano (Aug 10, 2014)




----------



## Giordano (Aug 10, 2014)




----------



## Skilmarilion (Apr 6, 2013)

... lol for those covers.


----------



## D Smith (Sep 13, 2014)

I listened to Mozart's horn concertos today and I bet the recording will be no surprise. Dennis Brain with HVK. I doubt these performances will ever be surpassed.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Thanks for this thread. For some reason, I still have it in my head that I don't like Mozart, even though a few years ago I made it a New Year's resolution to get over that and actually succeeded.

Today, his Missa Brevis K 49. Maybe not one of his great works, but shucks, written at 12 years old? And there's no problem with counterpoint? Amazing.

The Augsburger choir, using boys, sing this extremely well.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

D Smith said:


> I listened to Mozart's horn concertos today and I bet the recording will be no surprise. Dennis Brain with HVK. I doubt these performances will ever be surpassed.


Nice rarity in fact. I hardly see a French horn player on an album cover LOL.


----------



## MoonlightSonata (Mar 29, 2014)

Manxfeeder said:


> Thanks for this thread. For some reason, I still have it in my head that I don't like Mozart, even though a few years ago I made it a New Year's resolution to get over that and actually succeeded.
> 
> Today, his Missa Brevis K 49. Maybe not one of his great works, but shucks, written at 12 years old? And there's no problem with counterpoint? Amazing.
> 
> ...


12 years old? Wow...


----------



## ahammel (Oct 10, 2012)

I've got some of the Ashkenazy/Philharmonia piano concertos set on right now (K. 467, K. 503, K. 537 and now K. 595). They're good, straightforward readings, but I'll need to get some alternative recordings of some of my favourites some time. Maybe I'll give some of the Immerseel recordings a try.


----------



## dgee (Sep 26, 2013)

D Smith said:


> I listened to Mozart's horn concertos today and I bet the recording will be no surprise. Dennis Brain with HVK. I doubt these performances will ever be surpassed.


The Brain ones are certainly very nice but the assertion they will never be surpassed seems well out-of-date. I'm not a compulsive rater/ranker but I would say the Tuckwell/Marriner set offers a bit more life than the highly restrained Brain and the newish period instrument recording by Teunis van der Zwart is a benchmark (although Tony Halstead's early effort is worth it for the zany individuality and sheer fun). Also worth checking youtube to hear Radek Baborak play Mozart (or just about anything really) - although I don't think he recorded the set


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

A great clip for the master.


----------



## DonAlfonso (Oct 4, 2014)

What a great idea.
I'm doing a daily homage but couldn't decide between
26 String Quartets + 5 Violin Concertos
or 
27 Piano Concertos + 4 horn concertos
to make up the 31 days so I'm doing both.

On the 27th I'll watch a DVD of Don Giovanni as well


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

I am enjoying the whole new experience of HIP recordings and this set is good example.
HIPS seems to bring out a new fresh feeling to these great works with greater clarity and contrast. Never thought I would say this but they may be my favourite interpretations.


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

Listening to some old favorites...

Piano Concerto No. 20

View attachment 60600


Piano Concerto No. 21

View attachment 60601


Alfred Wallenstein/RCA Victor Symphony Orchestra
Pianist: Artur Rubinstein


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

Some serenades for today...

Serenade No. 6 "Serenata Notturna"
Serenade No. 9 "Posthorn"
Serenade No. 13 "Eine Kleine Nachtmusik"

View attachment 60646


Sir Neville Marriner/Academy Of St. Martin-In-The-Fields


----------



## D Smith (Sep 13, 2014)

This is a delightful set of Mozart's Piano Trios performed by Trio Fontenay which I listened to today. Recommended.


----------



## shadowdancer (Mar 31, 2014)

Great thread idea. I will post a disc that I hear twice per week. A really fine record...


----------



## Avey (Mar 5, 2013)

One of the greatest works, ever.









(Sure, not a record, but just going to listen to this all weekend, over and over.)


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

I'll have to go along with the view that Brain's recordings of Mozart's Horn Concertos have yet to be surpassed. Whether they ever will be is another question altogether. I would add that this staid cover has nothing on the great florescent cover:










This cover reminds me of the great pulp fiction covers and posters for B Horror and Sci-Fi films from the 1960s: "The Mad Brain who Ate Mozart".


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

Listened to Symphony 41 by Pinnock and the English Concert this morning with my wife.
She sat up and said 'I know this' but was unable to name it. The interesting thing is this is one of her favourite Mozart pieces, but the reason she did not immediately recognise it, is that she is used to Karajan and the BPO.
That seems to sum it up for me 'it's the same only different' 
HIP gives a whole new perspective with the different sound and clarity of each part of the orchestra
I recommend these performances to anyone who has not heard them


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2015)

View attachment 61543
View attachment 61544

La Clemenza di Tito
Christopher Hogwood 
Academy of Ancient Music Orchestra & Chorus
Bartoli - Heilmann - Jones - Montague - Cachemaille - Bonney


----------



## D Smith (Sep 13, 2014)

Mozart's String Quartets Nos. 16 and 17 performed by the Klenke Quartett. This was a new group to me and I was curious how they would do with this familiar material. Extremely well, I'm happy to say. They have poise with both lightness and depth and play together extremely well with lovely tone. I'm looking forward to hearing more of their Mozart. Recommended.


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2015)

View attachment 62211

K361, "Gran Partita" Serenade for Winds
Orpheus Chamber Orchestra

This has always ranked up in my top 10 works by Mozart and I searched for a long time for the perfect performance. My favorite for a long time was Mackerras with the Orchestra of St. Luke's. But after close comparison, this one inches out the other by a nose.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Jerome said:


> View attachment 61543
> View attachment 61544
> 
> La Clemenza di Tito
> ...


Sweet!

Evidently I need more characters, so: Sweeeeeeeeeet!


----------



## D Smith (Sep 13, 2014)

Don Giovanni, arranged for wind instruments. This is an absolutely delightful disc played with exuberance by the Netherlands Wind Ensemble. It has the overture and excerpts from the opera and cheers me up to no end.


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

Is it ok to play some Mozart JrJr and still include it in this thread?

Franz Xavier Wolfgang Mozart - Songs (Decca)










Barbara Bonney, Soprano & Malcolm Martineau, Piano

Gorgeous!

/ptr


----------



## D Smith (Sep 13, 2014)

I hoping this thread gets move love today on Mozart's 259th birthday! Just listened to a lovely performance of his Piano Concerto No. 26, "Coronation" by Uchida/Tate.


----------



## D Smith (Sep 13, 2014)

Mozart: Sinfonia Concertante - Mutter/Bashmet/LPO. This has become my favorite recording of this work, the interaction between the soloists and orchestra is just right. Recommended.


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

A first listen to Herbert Schuch's "Nachstücke."

Only a little Mozart on this disk, but it happens to be one of my favorite works of the classical period: the Adagio in B minor, K. 540. This is preceded by works by Schumann, Heinz Holliger, Scriabin, and Ravel.


----------



## D Smith (Sep 13, 2014)

Continuing Mozart's birthday celebration with two of my favorite sting quartets of his, performed exceptionally well by the Cleveland Quartet.


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

A new discovery for me: Wilhelm Backhaus' piano arrangement of a tune from Don Juan (rec. 1928).


----------

